

Twitter Founder Wants to Make Service More Mainstream - hornokplease
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/03/29/twitter-founder-wants-to-make-service-more-mainstream/

======
hornokplease
Key quote:

 _The best part about Twitter is that it allows you to do things like
following “what’s happening in Egypt right now. That’s the value, not the
brand ‘Twitter.’ So we need to refocus on that value,” [Jack Dorsey] said.
“That’s my goal in the next few months.”_

------
phlux
The thing is, that twitter successfully bridges between news source, RSS,
stream of thought, push notification, friend feed, gossip channel, marketing
tool and rant box.

It has the critical mass in its user base.

I can only see that @jack will focus on how to make it easier to tap the data
flow you're interested in.

If you use the cable tv analogy - you need a goot way to flip between all the
different channels.

I can imagine Twitter trying to work harder at being integrated into the core
of the OS.

This is where they say they want to be the plumbing; be the plumbing of both
human-to-human messaging, machine-to-human, and machine-to-machine messaging.

A ticker that runs along the bottom of every screen, color coded tweets
telling you meta-context of the stream. Any one of which clickable for more
context...

